# E-Z corn creamer



## bat (Jun 5, 2009)

Anybody else ever use one of these?  I borrowed one a couple of years ago and man does it do a good job.  Told myself I would have one of them one day, just got it in the mail today.  


http://www.sdgsales.com/ez_creamer_instruct.htm


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty neat contraption.

Does it allow for adjustment to make the corn more chunky...or more soupy?


----------



## bat (Jun 5, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Pretty neat contraption.
> 
> Does it allow for adjustment to make the corn more chunky...or more soupy?


The orginal is quite soupy now they have added an additional part that will cut whole kernal corn off the cob.  Take a look at that link I posted above, it tells all about it.  
Very useful tool, I loved it that year I did use it, therefore this year I found out where to get it and ordered one.  
Chief they make (or used to do) right there in Douglas.  The number listed in that link is a Douglas #.  

any by the way I am not affliated with this at all, just letting you know about it.  
When I ordered mine I asked the girl about whether the knife etc. came with it and she told me it did.  This was not in the box however, I called them this afternoon and the same girl told me she didn't know what all was with it and would have a supervisor call me back.  That's been several hours now so it looks like that call will go unanswered.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd looked at the picture gallery but just now watched the video.  Had no clue this place was in Douglas til you pointed it out.  Small world eh?  I might have to invest in one of these.  The small creaming board gets tiresome after a while.


----------



## bradg100869 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Bat! I'll trade you some backstrap for some fresh creamed corn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

